

Gogobot spammed all my Facebook Friends - Randgalt

I innocently signed up for a site, Gogobot, using my Facebook account as I've done tons of times. Only in this instance Gogobot sent an email to every one of my FB "friends". So, to return the favor, let me tell the world about this underhanded, awful website. STAY AWAY!
======
orangethirty
I got the same type of email from Path. A friend joined in and I got the
message.

------
saurik
How? I do not believe you can get an e-mail address for a friend of the user,
only for the logged in user (and only with explicit permission).

~~~
Randgalt
Dozens of my FB friends got an email that said "XXXX, I just discovered
Gogobot. Please join me <http://apps.facebook.com/gogobot/?r=00bb>

